# How to cook a Prime Rib roast?



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Hi Everyone,
I have a very nice prime rib roast that weighs about 6 pounds. How do I cook it? I know I roast it, but at what temp?

A few recipe sites say a 325 degree oven, no water in the pan, and no cover. How long per pound do you suggest? I would like to make it medium rare.

Should I salt and pepper it and pan sear it first?

Any ideas and advice would be appreciated!

Lisa


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Lawry's is FAMOUS for their prime rib. It is the traditional dinner for the teams before the Rose Bowl. Here is a link to their recipies...it will be how I fix ours this year.
Lawry's Prime Rib


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/06348/745928-34.stm

Barbara Kafka is my personal goddess for all things that involve roasting. Make sure to makes some yorkshire pudding too.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I will probably cook the roast along the lines of the Lawry's site.

But Lisalou I will definitely make the yorkshire pudding from the website you provided. I just got off the phone with my best friend whose husband is from London. We did a conference call, and he told me how he does his pudding.

My only problem is, I only have all purpose flour, no sifter and we are in the middle of a blizzard!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I went to the Cook's Illustrated site the last time i had one, & it was perfection. What's free varies, but the library will have their books if you don't want to pay.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

A roast is one of the easiest things to cook. You really don't need a "recipe". I just rub the roast with a little crushed garlic and salt and pepper it. Put in a meat thermometer (they are really cheap and you can buy one at the supermarket) and you will know exactly when it is "done". On the themometer they usually even have a graph with sections that say "beef--rare, medium, well-done". I go for the medium. Put it in an oven at 325 and leave it alone, only checking on it to see how the temp is doing. Usually about 20-30 mins per pound, but the thermometer will give you the perfect temp reading for doneness.

I make a roast once a week in the winter, because it warms the house, smells heavenly, and lasts for leftovers for several days.

I love mashed potatoes with a roast. To make gravy to go with the roast here is my no-fail recipe:

About a half hour before you are going to take the roast out of the oven, open a can of beef broth (Swanson's is the best). Pour into a saucepan. While the broth is still cold (don't cook it yet) add in two tablespoons of flour. Stir very well the flour with the broth with a fork--until there are no lumps. Heat to boiling, then quickly lower down to lowest range setting to simmer it while the roast finishes cooking (stir with a fork every few minutes or so|). When you get the roast out of the oven, use a spoon to spoon in a few big tablespoons of the pan juices, scraping up browed bits if you can. If there are not many juices, just wait until you carve it, because then there will be tons! Add those juices to the gravy and stir. If it seems too thick, add more juices or a tiny bit of water to thin the gravy.If you like a creamy gravy, and a tiny bit of milk or half/half. Heavenly over mashed potatoes.

My mom was from the south, and I know gravy making like the back of my hand!







:


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Preheat oven to 450. Season the roast liberally on all sides with kosher salt and black pepper. In a large cast-iron pan, heat 2 tablespoons of oil over high heat until a droplet of water crackles when it hits the oil. Brown the roast on all sides, about 5 minutes per side, over medium-high heat, until a nice crust is achieved. Transfer the roast to a large roasting pan and place in the center of the oven and roast for 15 minutes. If using herbs and aromatics, place in the roasting pan at the end of this 15 minute period, then turn the oven down to 350 and continue to roast about 1 hour 45 minutes to 2 hours for medium rare. An internal temperature should read 117-120 for rare, 121-127 for medium rare, 128-132 for medium. Remove the roast from the oven and let stand when an internal temperature reads 5 degrees below where you want it. Let stand for 15-20 minutes to allow for juice redistribution, then carve.

Is the roast boneless or bone-in? Allow slightly shorter cooking times for a bone-in roast, as the bones conduct heat through the center of the meat.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I made the roast tonight (I was called into work yesterday because of the blizzard) and it was soooo incredibly good. I simply cannot believe how good it came out. Just like a restaraunt!

I consider myself a good cook, and for the ost part am not afraid to take risks. But I have never been able to make a good roast (pot roast, yes, but nothing like a roast thats say medium or rare). I even struggle with steaks! *sigh*

My family loved it. I cannot wait to make another one.

I didnt make the yorkshire pudding, but will most definitely do that next time!

Thank you all so much for all the advice and taking the time to post


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetbaby3* 
I made the roast tonight (I was called into work yesterday because of the blizzard) and it was soooo incredibly good. I simply cannot believe how good it came out. Just like a restaraunt!

I consider myself a good cook, and for the ost part am not afraid to take risks. But I have never been able to make a good roast (pot roast, yes, but nothing like a roast thats say medium or rare). I even struggle with steaks! *sigh*

How did you make it?

I also consider myself a good cook but can't cook a steak to save my life. I'm cooking prime rib for Christmas dinner, so I'd love to know how you did it.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/06348/745928-34.stm

This is the link from Lisalou's post.

I cooked a simple rib roast, without the bone. I did it exactly like she said, 500 degrees for 45 minutes, 325 for so long, etc.

It came out perfect.

I no longer fear roasting a good cut of meat.

Now if i can only grill/broil a steak!

Let me know how it comes out!


----------

